
Ask HN: Back end Developers, what tools do you use to write API Documentation - wirddin
Hey,
I had been using Google Docs for internal API sharing + Postman. What all tools are available for easier documentation writing (not generating).<p>Option to collaborate on the same will be a plus point.
======
dozzie
Sphinx. Or Doxygen. Or whatever your language uses (JavaDoc, POD, EDoc,
others).

